# Reading > Who Said That? >  Nautical Quote Help Needed

## NavyNJ

Hi All: New to this board but found it pretty packed full of interesting thoughts, ideas and other random tidbits! I'm hoping someone out there can help me track down an author (for citation purposes) of the following quote that I found used "without" citation.......I tried Bartlett's and some of the other more common onine quote resources, but have had zero luck!!

Quotation:
"The world is not interested in the storms you've encountered, but did you bring in the ship?"

Tks in advance!!

----------


## latimeri

> Hi All: New to this board but found it pretty packed full of interesting thoughts, ideas and other random tidbits! I'm hoping someone out there can help me track down an author (for citation purposes) of the following quote that I found used "without" citation.......I tried Bartlett's and some of the other more common onine quote resources, but have had zero luck!!
> 
> Quotation:
> "The world is not interested in the storms you've encountered, but did you bring in the ship?"
> 
> Tks in advance!!


There is no sense in this quotation.

----------


## crisaor

> Quotation:
> "The world is not interested in the storms you've encountered, but did you bring in the ship?"


William McFee.

----------

